# Having University's IP Address at Home?



## Nipun (Nov 16, 2014)

My university is subscribed to many online legal research websites which allow students to research for free by tracing university's IP Address. Is there any way I could use these websites by 'faking' my IP address to university's?


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

IP spoofing?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 16, 2014)

Installing proxy softwares at university comps. and browsing using them at home ? or a VPN ?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 25, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Installing proxy softwares at university comps. and browsing using them at home ? or a VPN ?



Can you enlighten us more about it?
links will be apprecriated


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 25, 2014)

Try installing a proxy software such as CCProxy or GlypeProxy for a web server. Maybe if it helps you.Run them on a computer, make sure your ports are open and then use that proxy ip : port to connect and browse.

Also check this page : How To Use a Fake IP Address & Mask Yourself Online


----------

